# 522 Error



## classic33 (6 May 2020)

Just got the following,



Site has been running slow around this time for the last few days. Not too many on around this time.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (7 May 2020)

You only need to be concerned if you get HTTP response code 418.


----------

